# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > Backup & Restore >  error 3417 باز نشدن sql

## dosetddaram

با سلام به همه دوستان

Os: win xp , Sql 2005 Developer  
sql استارت نشد و با خطا هاي پيوستي مواجه شدم و قابل ذكر است كه من Backup  از ديتا بيس Master نيز ندارم من چگونه ميتوانم اين sql را احيا كنم ؟
با تشكر خيلي حياتييييه

----------


## dosetddaram

با تشكر از همه دوستان كه قلبا همراه هستند ....
مشكل با Uninstall , install  كردن instance به همان نام sql حل شد و ديتا بيس جديد Master  ايجاد شد با اين تذكر كه در مسير نصب sql ها مثلا C:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\MSSQL.3 بايد مسير درست sql قبلي را دانسته و در صورت بودن چنين مسيري  مسير موجود را rename  كنيم .

----------


## HamidNch

من هم همین مشکل رو دارم و همینطور بی علت یکهو Sql server متوقف میشه.آخه دلیلش چی میتونه باشه.امروز کار می کرد خاموش می کنم فردا روشن می کنم دیگه ران نمیشه.کل اینترنت رو هم زیر رو کردم و هر فرضیه ای رو هم اجرا کردم اما مشکل حل نشد.همین ارور کوفتی 3417 رو می گم.دوست عزیزمون می فرماین اگه نمونه رو پاک و دوباره نصب کنیم مشکل حل میشه.اما من وقتی حذفش می کنم و دوباره می خوام نصب کنم با یه ارور دیگه مواجه میشم در مورد هندل کردن Database Engine مواجه میشم که در نهایت نصب با موفقیت ناکامل تموم میشه و بازم همون مشکلات برقراره.خواهشمندم یکی ساده بگه چطور می تونم این مشکل رو حل کنم بدون اینکه مجبور بشم ویندوز عوض کنم.ممنون.

----------


## HamidNch

اینم اروری که میده:
TITLE: Microsoft SQL Server 2012  Setup
------------------------------

The following error has occurred:

Wait on the Database Engine recovery handle failed. Check the SQL Server error log for potential causes.

For help, click: http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink?LinkI...5401306%254025

------------------------------
BUTTONS:

OK
------------------------------

----------

